# VISTA Service Pack RC1 (32/64Bit)



## klefreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*VISTA Service Pack RC1 (32/64Bit) ++Mehr Benches++*

Seit Mittwoch ist das Vista Service Pack 1 in der Release Candidate 1 Version auch für normale Benützer als Download verfügbar.

* es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten das SP1 Rc1 zu installiern:*

Update über Windowsupdate (Speicherbedarf 120-700mb)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0e-4275-482d-9524-de850c4dd91c&DisplayLang=en


 EDIT: Neue Vorabversion erhältlich: Version 744 (Build 17128)
http://www.chip.de/news/Vista-Service-Pack-1-Update-offiziell-verfuegbar_30099934.html

Download des gesamten Paketes in X86 oder X64 Version --> 500 /700 Mb download

X86 Standalone 5Sprachen
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...65-7716-47d9-b9b7-5cfdf71198cb&DisplayLang=de

X64 Standalone 5Sprachen
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...77-6107-46df-89d8-b93c248496e3&DisplayLang=de

Die Installation benötigt auf schnellen Systemen ca 1h und benötigt auch ein mehrmaliges Neustarten des Rechners

Nach der Installation wird der PC als "Evaluierungskopie Build 6001 " am Desktop rechts unten über der Uhrzeit geführt und hat ein "Ablaufdatum" bis  August 2008 was aber nicht bedeutet dass man nun eine Illegale Veersion hat sondern dass man bis dahin die Finale SP1 Version installiern muss

* Eventuelle Probleme bei der Installation:*

bei X64 BS funktioniert die Standalone Version nicht immer, vor allem wenn man mit diversen Hacks schon vorher eine Beta Version des SP1 installiert hat. Bei solchen Systemen funktioniert die Update Version besser (bei mir)

*Leistungssteigerung:

*15.12.07_ Aufgrund der Benchmarkergebnisse von *jetztaber *lässt sich noch nicht eindeutig sagen, ob das SP1 einen Performance Schub bringt. Da der Kopierbeschleunigungspatch im Test auch schon vor dem SP1 installiert war kann bezüglich des kopierens keine wirkliche aussage getroffen werden das System zeigt ansonsten eine Leichte Performancesteigerung, welche aber kaum merkbar auffällt
Link zu den Ergebnissen von jetztaber

auch meine eigenen Testergebnisse zeigen das gleiche ergebnis wie bei den Tests von *jetztaber
Einen Unterschied gibt es schon, VISTA ist ohne jedes Update, direkt nach dem Neuaufsetzen deutlich schneller als nach dem Updaten oder nach dem SP1 !!!!!
*Link zu den ergebnissen von Klefreak


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: VISTA Service Pack RC1 (32/63Bit)*

ich habs gerad herunter geladen und werds mal aus probieren....


----------



## ShadowAlien (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: VISTA Service Pack RC1 (32/63Bit)*

ich werde meine leitung auch mal damit belegen ... ^_^


----------



## klefreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: VISTA Service Pack RC1 (32/63Bit)*

nachdem ich die 64bit variante nun zum 3. mal herunten hab weis ich nicht mehr was ich tun soll um das zu starten, die 32 bit version schreibt wenigstens, dass mein VISTA die falsche Version sei.

;( lg Klem

EDIT:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0e-4275-482d-9524-de850c4dd91c&DisplayLang=en

damit scheint es zu funktionieren (bei mir), es könnte sein, dass dies für all diejenigen geht, welche eine Vermurkste SP1 Beta installation gemacht haben


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. Dezember 2007)

Läuft super


----------



## Hans im Glück (13. Dezember 2007)

Und ... wie sieht es mit dem "großem Leistungschub" aus, der versprochen wurde?


----------



## Triple-Y (13. Dezember 2007)

bekomm ich das SP1 direkt von der MS HP ?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2007)

Chip.de > Downloads


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2007)

bekommst über den Link in meinem 2. Post direkt von der MS Homepage über Windows update, das spart einiges (ca 400 mb ) an Download

lg Klem

Ps: hab noch nicht die Leistung gecheckt, bei meinem Sys wird das aber eher nicht auffallen, da müsst man schon ein "frisches" Vista dafür hernehmen


----------



## jetztaber (13. Dezember 2007)

Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Und ... wie sieht es mit dem "großem Leistungschub" aus, der versprochen wurde?



Von Leistungsschub merk ich nichts...


----------



## Hans im Glück (13. Dezember 2007)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Von Leistungsschub merk ich nichts...


 
Toll ... . Aber man muss ja bedenken, dass es die RC1 und nicht die FInal ist.


----------



## Masher (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin kein Vista-Fan aber ich habe auch mit dem "normalen" Vista null Leistungsprobleme^^
Das SP1 Final wird aber trotzdem installiert, nur zur Sicherheit!^^


----------



## jetztaber (13. Dezember 2007)

Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Toll ... . Aber man muss ja bedenken, dass es die RC1 und nicht die FInal ist.



Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich über die angebotenen monatlichen Patches hinaus einige Sachen geupdatet habe, die ich auf der Homepage von MS immer wieder mal zusammengesucht habe.

Schnelligkeit ist halt sehr subjektiv... und bei mir läuft ein E6700 mit 3,3 Ghz und eine 8800 GTX und ein Raid 0 mit zwei Platten.

Wie bescheuert müsste jetzt Vista programmiert sein, dass es auf so einem System wirklich lahm läuft? Oder wie toll müsste das SP1 sein, dass es spürbar schneller läuft? Das liegt glaub ich mal außerhalb der Wahrnehmungsgrenzen...

Andere merken da vielleicht mehr


----------



## Triple-Y (13. Dezember 2007)

aber deine Benchergebnisse z.B. 3DMark06... liefern doch unterschiedliche ergebnisse? oder?? schon klar das dir 45Frames unter Vista anstatt der 51 Frames unter XP nicht wirklich auffalen bei deiner Hardware 

also bei leuten wie mir mit "mittel" high hardware ist der Leistungsschub bei XP immer deutlich höher als bei vista.


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2007)

Abend,

bei mir bricht die Installation mit ner Fehlermeldung ab 

Vista Business x64

Gruß
SilentKilla


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Dezember 2007)

Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Und ... wie sieht es mit dem "großem Leistungschub" aus, der versprochen wurde?



Wo wurde der versprochen? Afaik wurde nur über schnelleres Kopieren von Dateien auf dem PC und übers Netzwerk gesprochen.


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2007)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> bei mir bricht die Installation mit ner Fehlermeldung ab
> 
> ...



welche fehlermeldung ?? und bei welchem SP (700mb Admin Version oder über Winupdate?? )

Bei mir hat nur Windowsupdate funktioniert

werd mal alles wichtige in den ersten post einfügen

lg Klem


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2007)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich über die angebotenen monatlichen Patches hinaus einige Sachen geupdatet habe, die ich auf der Homepage von MS immer wieder mal zusammengesucht habe.
> 
> Schnelligkeit ist halt sehr subjektiv... und bei mir läuft ein E6700 mit 3,3 Ghz und eine 8800 GTX und ein Raid 0 mit zwei Platten.
> 
> ...




kann jemand einen BEnchmark mit dem PC Mark Vantage machen???, da sollte man am schnellsten merken obs was bringt (vorher nachher) ???
--> es darf auch die PCGH Red oder ein Admin was machen 

lg Klemens

ps: ich würde das ganze dann in den ersten Post einfügen


----------



## Ghost 166 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi ich hab ma ne Frage bezüglich dem game GUILD WARS?ich habe nen Pc mit Vista 64BIT und 4 GB RAM und wollte fragen ob ihr wüsstet ob es unter VISTA läuft???


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2007)

Sollte es. Bei mir läufts zumindest


----------



## jetztaber (15. Dezember 2007)

System: E6700@3,3 Ghz, 8800GTX@Standard, HDD Raid 0 (2x500GiB), Vista Business N 32Bit

Bemerkungen: Auf Basis des Backups einer Neuinstallation von Vista habe ich zunächst alle automatischen Patches hinzugefügt, allerdings war beim Backup bereits der Kopier-Patch (Beschleunigung des Kopiervorganges) dabei. Für den zweiten Test habe ich das SP drüber gelassen.

PCMark Vantage kann für Vista Business keine Multimedia-Messungen vornehmen. Deswegen nicht wundern, wenn das Ergebnis angesichts der Hardware mäßig aussieht! Dies wird mehrfach bei den Ergebnissen erscheinen. Da steht dann 1,0 MB/sec oder 1,0 FPS/sec.

Aus Zeitgründen kann ich jetzt hier nicht weiter dokumentieren, aber ich hole das im weiteren Verlauf des Threads nach.




*[SIZE=-2]Below is the result details of your submitted project. Main Test Results[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]Vista Business[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]Vista Business SP RC1[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]PCMarkSuite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2537 PCMarks[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2670 PCMarks[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Memories Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2402[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2430[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]1155[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]1069[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Gaming Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4336[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4402[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Music Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]993[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]993[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Communications Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]3428[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]3947[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Productivity Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4283[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4512[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]HDD Test Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]5092[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4987[/SIZE]*

||
*[SIZE=-2]Detailed Test Results[/SIZE]*
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMarkSuite[/SIZE]*
||
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Memories 1[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]CPU image manipulation[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.85 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.89 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.82 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]21.2 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark Memories 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark TV and Movies 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with SD commentary[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark TV and Movies 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Media Center[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with HD content[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Gaming 1[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Data decompression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]762.47 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]792.69 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]GPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19.53 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19.07 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark Gaming 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]CPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7770.57 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7962.3 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.07 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.1 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Music 1[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - music shop[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - MP3 to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark Music 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Communications 1[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Data encryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.27 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.41 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data compression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.58 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.78 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - copying[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.06 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]15.62 Operations/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Communications 2[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - news serial[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.62 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.84 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data decryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]80.53 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]100.51 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.05 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.48 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Productivity 1[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Text editing[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1044.56 KB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]965.21 KB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Productivity 2[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Contacts - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]18797.93 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]18216.47 Contacts/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.93 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.58 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - favorites group parallel[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.01 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.01 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - application loading[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.38 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.84 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Memories Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Memories 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]CPU image manipulation[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.84 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.89 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.36 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]21.82 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Memories 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]GPU image manipulation[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]360.94 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]361.24 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - video editing using Windows Movie Maker[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]41.56 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]35.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Memories 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - DV to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Memories 4[/SIZE]|
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with HD content[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - MPEG-2 HDTV[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Media Center[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]578.4 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]337.21 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - MPEG-2 Blu-ray[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Gaming Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]GPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]35.99 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]36.07 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.27 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.47 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]CPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5427.36 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5541.85 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data decompression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]727.11 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]685.37 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]GPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.89 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]23.36 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]CPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5131.56 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5466.34 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7.94 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]9.34 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Music Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Music 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - music shop[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Music 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Music 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - MP3 to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Music 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WMA to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Communications Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Communications 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Data encryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.43 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.09 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data compression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.94 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]14.41 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - pictures[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.9 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.7 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Communications 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Data decryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]83.57 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]129.39 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.23 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]12.43 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - favorites group parallel[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.47 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.19 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Communications 3[/SIZE]|
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.32 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.22 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Communications 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Data encryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WMA to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Productivity Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Text editing[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1085.44 KB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1021.05 KB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - application loading[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.31 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Contacts - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]22946.48 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]23725.61 Contacts/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.32 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.78 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Vista startup[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.23 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.18 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Contacts - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]18826.05 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19328.61 Contacts/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - copying[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.18 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.0 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - favorites group parallel[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.37 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.2 Pages/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]HDD Test Suite[/SIZE]*
||
[SIZE=-2]HDD 1[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.52 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.23 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 2[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.36 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.31 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.69 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.24 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Vista startup[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.27 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.12 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 5[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - video editing using Windows Movie Maker[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]42.37 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]38.56 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 6[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Media Center[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]654.16 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]620.68 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 7[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7.86 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.18 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 8[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - application loading[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.06 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.0 MB/s[/SIZE]


----------



## klefreak (15. Dezember 2007)

super!


wenn ich darf, füge ich das in den ersten Post ein, natürlich mit Verweis auf dich 

lg Klemens

ps: dem Vista werden wir noch die Sporen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit(15.12.07): Naja, laut deinen Messungen hat das SP nicht wirklich viel gebracht, sieht aber so aus, als ob es in einigen Teilbereichen doch etwas zulegen konnte.
ps: schöne Tabelle


----------



## klefreak (18. Dezember 2007)

soda, nachdem ich meine alte 30er Hdd angehängt hatte und dann 3x Vista ultimate ohne Serial installierte versuchte ich in 3 Varianten Benchmarks anzufertigen, interessant ist, dass VIsta in dieser neuinstallierten Version meinem Prozessor 5,8 anstelle der 5,7 in meinem Normalen System gibt, naja, ich kanns ja nicht ändern.

werd schaun, dass ich eine Tabelle mit allen drei Durchgängen möglichst schnell einfügen kann, bevor ich dann nch hause fahe und meinen PC über Weihnachten nicht "liebhaben " kann 

Folgende Testkonfiguration:

Asus P5e + 4Gb Geil Black Dragon CL4 + E6850@3,2Ghz + HD2900Pro 
Vista ULTIMATE 64 Bit  30Gb Uralt Hdd

1.Durchgang --> Frische Vistainstallation + Grakatreiber(CD)+ MoBo Treiber(Cd)
2.Durchgang --> 1.+ alle über Windows Update zu bekommende Updates
3.Durchgang --> 1.+ Sp1RC installiert

Bei jedem Durchgang wurde ein frisches COMPLETE image benützt 
Programme PCMARK Vantage
3D Mark 06
 Asus Treiber CD (Mobo)
Saphire Treiber CD (Graka)

Tabelle:


*Vista Ultimate 64 Bit*
|
* Vista DVD*
|
* Winupdate*
|
* SP1 RC*
* PCMarkSuite|    3957 PCMarks|    3596 PCMarks|    3609 PCMarks*

Detailed Test Results        

PCMarkSuite        
* PCMark Memories 1*

CPU image manipulation    |4.67 MB/s    |4.52 MB/s    |4.54 MB/s
HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery    |12.68 MB/s    |12.56 MB/s    |12.3 MB/s
* PCMark Memories 2            *

Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9    |2.48 MB/s    |2.44 MB/s    |2.55 MB/s
* PCMark TV and Movies 1*

Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1|    0.45 MB/s    |0.44 MB/s    |0.45 MB/s
Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with SD commentary    |29.48 FPS    |28.72 FPS    |29.51 FPS
* PCMark TV and Movies 2*

HDD - Windows Media Center     |18.69 MB/s    |11.8 MB/s    |9.33 MB/s
Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with HD content    |29.76 FPS    |29.59 FPS|    29.46 FPS
* PCMark Gaming 1*

Data decompression |    732.22 MB/s    |714.35 MB/s    |713.18 MB/s
GPU gaming    |20.14 FPS    |27.32 FPS    |18.14 FPS
* PCMark Gaming 2*

CPU gaming    |11988.88 Ops/s    |12125.24 Ops/s    |12100.69 Ops/s
HDD - gaming|    5.61 MB/s    |5.46 MB/s    |5.31 MB/s
* PCMark Music 1            *

Web page rendering - music shop    |15.51 Pgs/s    |15.25 Pgs/s    |15.83 Pgs/s
Audio transcoding - MP3 to WMA    |0.52 MB/s    |0.51 MB/s    |0.54 MB/s
HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player |    1.68 MB/s    |1.63 MB/s    |1.7 MB/s
* PCMark Music 2*

Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless    |5.06 MB/s    |5.29 MB/s    |6.24 MB/s
* PCMark Communications 1*

Data encryption - CNG AES CBC |    4.04 MB/s    |4.12 MB/s    |5.53 MB/s
Data compression    |2.89 MB/s    |1.55 MB/s    |0.62 MB/s
Windows Mail - copying    |8.16 Ops/s    |9.38 Ops/s    |7.61 Ops/s
* PCMark Communications 2*

Web page rendering - news serial |    3.49 Pgs/s    |2.29 Pgs/s    |2.83 Pgs/s
Data decryption - CNG AES CBC    |98.18 MB/s    |87.9 MB/s    |135.71 MB/s
HDD - Windows Defender    |4.51 MB/s    |2.69 MB/s    |3.47 MB/s
* PCMark Productivity 1*

Text editing |    1202.8 KB/s    |1205.79 KB/s    |1320.56 KB/s
* PCMark Productivity 2            *

Windows Contacts - searching |    25846.78 Cont/s    |26950.99 Cont/s    |26699.84 Cont/s
Windows Mail - searching    |5.76 Ops/s    |7.2 Ops/s    |6.65 Ops/s
Web page rendering - favorites group parallel    |1.99 Pgs/s    |0.94 Pgs/s|    1.34 Pgs/s
HDD - application loading    |1.2 MB/s    |1.02 MB/s    |0.99 MB/s

Ops = Operation; Pgs= Pages; Cont= Contact



*Vista Ultimate 64 Bit*
|
* Vista DVD*
|
* Winupdate*
|
* SP1 RC*
*3D Mark 06| *
 SM2.0 Score
*| *
 HDR/SM3 Score
*| *
 CPU Score
*9467 3DMarks*
|3802|4291|2777
*9459 3DMarks*
|3804|4292|2762
*9480 PCMarks*
|3805|4297|2783
* Fazit: *
Es scheint so, als ob VISTA direkt OUT of the BOX deutlich schneller ist, als mit aufgespielten Updates oder dem SP1,
einen Leistungsunterschied zwischen UPDATE und dem SP1 gibt es nicht

Anhander der 3DMark Werte kann mna sehen, dass die Systemleistung bei allen Varianten gleich bleibt !


----------



## klefreak (16. Januar 2008)

so, nach einigen Wochen ist`s soweit:

eine Neue Version des Vista SP1 RC1 ist verfügbar

nummer der neuen Version 744  (build 17128)

beim nachfolgenden Link bekommt man ein reg File, mit welchem man dann das neue SP1 per Windowsupdate bekommt.

Achtung: Vorher muss über "Programme und Funktionen" eine ältere version des SP1 RC deinstalliert werden

lg Klem

EDIT:

erster Eindruck des neuen SP RC1 (744) --> Kopiern geht nun wirklich schneller.


----------



## klefreak (5. Februar 2008)

nun kann man mittels eines registry hacks die FINALE SP1 version runterladen
http://blog.chip.de/0-security-blog/vista-rtm-schon-jetzt-installieren-20080205/

lg Klemens


----------



## jetztaber (5. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn die Diskussion über die Echtheit noch in vollem Gang ist, ich halte es für echt...

Interessant ist auch dieser Link hier: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-D890-4932-81A5-5B50C657DE08&displaylang=de


----------



## schneiderbernd (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe mal den registry Hack gemacht und das service Pack 1 runtergeladen..es ist das Final denke ich..! Hier Sceens!komplette liefere ich gleich nach läd noch!


----------



## Secondfly (5. Februar 2008)

Ich ziehs auch grad, hat auf Anhieb problemlos über WU geklappt. mal sehn was bei rum kommt.


----------



## jetztaber (5. Februar 2008)

Auf einem 32-Bit System schauts irgendwie ein bisschen anders aus. Aber hab da auch zwei Screenies gemacht. In der Systemsteuerung erscheint es auch als SP1.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2008)

Also Vista sagt klar Sevice Pack 1!


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2008)

Also das einzige was ich feststellen kann ist ein wirklich beschleunigter Bootvorgang!


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Also das einzige was ich feststellen kann ist ein wirklich beschleunigter Bootvorgang!



mit oder ohne readyboost?


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mit oder ohne readyboost?


ohne..


----------



## ZakMc (6. Februar 2008)

bei mir ist vista-ordner auf laufwerk C, nach der installation des SP1, sage und schreibe 17,9 GB groß. für die installation des SP1 braucht man ca. 3,5 GB freien speicherplatz auf C .... argl


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2008)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> bei mir ist vista-ordner auf laufwerk C, nach der installation des SP1, sage und schreibe 17,9 GB groß. für die installation des SP1 braucht man ca. 3,5 GB freien speicherplatz auf C .... argl


Was? mein Windows Ordner ist 1,8GB groß und das Update waren 125MB


----------



## ZakMc (6. Februar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Was? mein Windows Ordner ist 1,8GB groß und das Update waren 125MB


 
mit einer vlite gepimpten installations CD? ... vista braucht ja schon bei der neuinstallation 13 gb freien speicherplatz!

mir ist noch aufgefallen das einige einstellungen von programmen zurückgesetzt werden!


----------



## jetztaber (6. Februar 2008)

Ok, hier mal der PCMark Vantage Vergleich des SP1 zum RC1 und vorher. Insgesamt liegen im Vergleich zum RC1 fast keine Veränderungen der Benchmarks vor. Zumindest liegen sie bis auf die Gaming Suite innerhalb einer gewissen Meßtoleranz. Bezüglich des Verhaltens bei Spielen scheint sich somit noch etwas positives getan zu haben.

Ich habe den Vantage zweimal laufen lassen, um bezüglich der Meßtoleranz einigermaßen sicherzugehen. Bei beiden Durchläufen mit SP1 gab es keine erwähnenswerten Abweichungen.

Natürlich gelten auch hier die weiter oben genannten Einschränkungen des Vantage für die Vista Business Versionen.



*[SIZE=-2]Below is the result details of your submitted project. Main Test Results[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]Vista Business[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]Vista Business SP RC1[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]Vista Business SP1[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]PCMarkSuite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2537 PCMarks[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2670 PCMarks[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2616 PCMarks[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Memories Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2402[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2430[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]2349[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]1155[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]1069[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]1170[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Gaming Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4336[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4402[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4440[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Music Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]993[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]993[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]993[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Communications Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]3428[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]3947[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]3822[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]Productivity Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4283[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4512[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4636[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-2]HDD Test Suite[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]5092[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4987[/SIZE]*
|
*[SIZE=-2]4999[/SIZE]*

||
*[SIZE=-2]Detailed Test Results[/SIZE]*
|||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMarkSuite[/SIZE]*
|||
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Memories 1[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]CPU image manipulation[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.85 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.89 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.86 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.82 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]21.2 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.78 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark Memories 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark TV and Movies 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with SD commentary[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark TV and Movies 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Media Center[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with HD content[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Gaming 1[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Data decompression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]762.47 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]792.69 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]743.18 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]GPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19.53 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19.07 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]23.73 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark Gaming 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]CPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7770.57 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8073.03 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8015.92 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.07 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.1 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]9.95 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Music 1[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - music shop[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - MP3 to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]PCMark Music 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Communications 1[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Data encryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.27 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.41 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.67 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data compression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.58 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.78 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]12.37 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - copying[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.06 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]15.62 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7.96 Operations/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Communications 2[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - news serial[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.62 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.84 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.22 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data decryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]80.53 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]100.51 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]127.43 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.05 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.48 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]12.24 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Productivity 1[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Text editing[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1044.56 KB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]965.21 KB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]966.2 KB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]PCMark Productivity 2[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Contacts - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]18797.93 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]18216.47 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19565.38 Contacts/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.93 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.58 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.3 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - favorites group parallel[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.01 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.01 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.99 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - application loading[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.38 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.84 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.08 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Memories Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Memories 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]CPU image manipulation[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.84 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.89 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.86 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.36 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]21.82 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.06 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Memories 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]GPU image manipulation[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]360.94 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]361.24 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]356.12 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - video editing using Windows Movie Maker[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]41.56 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]35.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]37.33 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Memories 3[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - DV to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Memories 4[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - VC-1 HD DVD with HD content[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to VC-1[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - MPEG-2 HDTV[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 3[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Media Center[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]578.4 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]337.21 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]630.83 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]TV and Movies 4[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Video transcoding - VC-1 to WMV9[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Video playback - MPEG-2 Blu-ray[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]N/A[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Gaming Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]GPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]35.99 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]36.07 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]35.45 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.27 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.47 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.55 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 3[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]CPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5427.36 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5541.85 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5705.08 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data decompression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]727.11 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]685.37 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]686.85 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Gaming 4[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]GPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.89 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]23.36 FPS[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]24.59 FPS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]CPU gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5131.56 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5466.34 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5047.08 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7.94 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]9.34 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Music Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Music 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - music shop[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Music 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WAV to WMA lossless[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Music 3[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - MP3 to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Music 4[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WMA to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Communications Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Communications 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Data encryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.43 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.09 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.95 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Data compression[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.94 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]14.41 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]11.78 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - pictures[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.9 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.7 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.85 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Communications 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Data decryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]83.57 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]129.39 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]126.82 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.23 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]12.43 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]11.3 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - favorites group parallel[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.47 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.19 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.23 Pages/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Communications 3[/SIZE]||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.32 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.22 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.07 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Communications 4[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Data encryption - CNG AES CBC[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Audio transcoding - WMA to WMA[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1.0 MB/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]Productivity Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Text editing[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1085.44 KB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1021.05 KB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]1012.6 KB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - application loading[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.31 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.91 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Contacts - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]22946.48 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]23725.61 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]23320.51 Contacts/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.32 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.78 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]13.82 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 3[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Vista startup[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.23 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.18 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.87 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Productivity 4[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]Windows Contacts - searching[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]18826.05 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19328.61 Contacts/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]19074.96 Contacts/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Windows Mail - copying[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.18 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.0 Operations/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]4.5 Operations/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Web page rendering - favorites group parallel[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.37 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]3.2 Pages/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]2.83 Pages/s[/SIZE]
||
*[SIZE=-2]HDD Test Suite[/SIZE]*
|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD 1[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Defender[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.52 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.23 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.46 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 2[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - gaming[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.36 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.31 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]10.37 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 3[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - importing pictures to Windows Photo Gallery[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.69 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.24 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]25.24 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 4[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Vista startup[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.27 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]17.12 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]16.8 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 5[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - video editing using Windows Movie Maker[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]42.37 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]38.56 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]39.36 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 6[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - Windows Media Center[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]654.16 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]620.68 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]629.89 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 7[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - adding music to Windows Media Player[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]7.86 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.18 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]8.01 MB/s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]HDD 8[/SIZE]|||
[SIZE=-2]HDD - application loading[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.06 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]6.0 MB/s[/SIZE]|[SIZE=-2]5.96 MB/s[/SIZE]


----------



## kmf (6. Februar 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> nun kann man mittels eines registry hacks die FINALE SP1 version runterladen
> http://blog.chip.de/0-security-blog/vista-rtm-schon-jetzt-installieren-20080205/
> 
> lg Klemens


Funktioniert bei mir auf dem Notebook heute abend leider nicht mehr. Gestern hats noch geklappt beim Fiasko64. 

Als ich den Batch mit Admin-Rechten ausgeführt hab, wurde nach einem Neustart das Build 6001.18000 installiert. Aber nach einem weiteren Neustart wird dann leider nix mehr gefunden. 

/Hab den Batch noch mal von der Festplatte aus angestoßen. Vorher nur vom Stick aus. Gerade im Moment werden etwa 90MB geladen. Scheint also doch noch zu gehen.


----------



## Elkgrin (6. Februar 2008)

ka obs schonmal irgendwo gepostet wurde, aber gestern hat mirn kollege das hier geschickt.

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...8e9f/Notable changes in Windows Vista SP1.pdf

ist sehr interessant. dort stehen die änderungen vom sp1 drin. bin mal auf märz gespannt.


----------



## jetztaber (7. Februar 2008)

Hmm, Direct3D 10.1 fehlt bei dem Päckchen hier.


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. Februar 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Hmm, Direct3D 10.1 fehlt bei dem Päckchen hier.


Jop das soll angeblich nach dem Realese vom Service Pack 1 als extra Down kommen...mal sehen!


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

Bei mir hat das SP1 eine kleine Katastrophe ausgelöst.


Aber der Reihe nach.

Nach dem Runterladen des SP1 kam dann:

Updates werden konfiguriert...
Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus.

Das Service Pack wird installiert: Abschnitt 1 von 3 - xx% abgeschlossen.
Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus.

...

Das Service Pack konnte nicht installiert werden. Die Änderungen werden rückgängig gemacht. 
Schalten Sie den Coputer nicht aus.

Danach fährt Windows hoch. Ich will das Notebook ausschalten und klicke Ausschalten an.

Updates werden konfiguriert...
Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus.

Das Service Pack wird installiert: Abschnitt 1 von 3 - xx% abgeschlossen.
Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus.

...

Das Service Pack konnte nicht installiert werden. Die Änderungen werden rückgängig gemacht. 
Schalten Sie den Coputer nicht aus.

Ich mach nix mehr und dann - PENG!

Hab ich heut nicht irgendwo schon was ähnliches gelesen? 

Reparieren geht natürlich nicht. Nur Neuinstallation. Aber ich hab ja ein Image auf der Partition D:\. Wie war das noch mal? - beim Starten F4 dann kann ich das zuvor gesicherte Image zurückschreiben. Mal das Handbuch rauskramen. Heut aber nimmer. 

Schon sehr komisch. Wenn ich so alle meine bisherigen Vista-Erlebnisse Revue passieren lasse ... 

... erinnert mich irgendwie an Windows 95 Zeiten. 


/edit

Anmerken muss ich noch, es war eine jungfräuliche Vista32-Installation zurückgespielt vom 1. Image, welches im Herbst 2007 nach dem 1. Starten angelegt wurde.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Februar 2008)

Das euch das auch nicht abschreckt... Registry Hack damits überhaupt mal installiert werden kann. Zumal ich heute auch gelesen habe dass man je nach Vista Version vorher noch 2 Separate Hotfixes einspielen muss, oder so ähnlich.

Und schlussendlich ist ein Microsoftprodukt. Da dürfen sich jetzt erst die OEMs einen Monat lang mit rumärgern, und wenns dann im März für alle erscheint, ist es hoffentlich installierbar.


----------



## jetztaber (7. Februar 2008)

Hast Du anscheinend so eine Art Schleife gehabt. Hmm, so auf die schnelle habe ich auch keinen Plan weswegen. Das SP soll ja auch für Laptops bezüglich Energieverbrauch irgendwas verbessern. Ich würde das Dingens ohne wenn und aber mit Vollgas aus der Steckdose einspielen, also sämtliche Stromsparmodi deaktivieren und volle Leistung geben.


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

Klar war das Ding an der 220V-Strippe. 

Im Moment wird das Image wieder zurückgeschrieben. Halt nur blöd, dass ich keins gemacht hab mit den ganzen Proggis. Da gehen wieder Stunden drauf bis da alles installiert ist. 

Auf dem großen oben unter V64 hat das gestern ja einwandfrei geklappt. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das euch das auch nicht abschreckt... Registry Hack damits überhaupt mal installiert werden kann. Zumal ich heute auch gelesen habe dass man je nach Vista Version vorher noch 2 Separate Hotfixes einspielen muss, oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Und schlussendlich ist ein Microsoftprodukt. Da dürfen sich jetzt erst die OEMs einen Monat lang mit rumärgern, und wenns dann im März für alle erscheint, ist es hoffentlich installierbar.


Ich bin doch "Faul und Sauer" gewohnt. 

Klar hab ich's rausgefordert. Man braucht doch immer wieder neue Erkenntnisse, um mitreden/mitschimpfen zu können.


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2008)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> bei mir ist vista-ordner auf laufwerk C, nach der installation des SP1, sage und schreibe 17,9 GB groß. für die installation des SP1 braucht man ca. 3,5 GB freien speicherplatz auf C .... argl



vielleicht mal die alten wiederherstellungspunkte löschen?


----------



## ZakMc (7. Februar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> vielleicht mal die alten wiederherstellungspunkte löschen?


 
ich habe alle alten wiederherstellungspunkte gelöscht, über datenträgerbereinigung. habe dann auch noch die systemwiederherstellung kurzzeitig für mein lauferk C deaktiviert.

am größten ist der winsxs ordner, mit 9,48 GB. der system32 belegt 3,86 gb und syswow64 mit 1 gb usw.
gibt es keine möglichkeit wie bei xp das mann die installer von den updates löscht? was mich auch interessiert, ob ich der einzige bin bei dem der windowsordner so riesig ist.

noch kurz was zum SP1, vista bootet etwas schneller und programme werden spürbar schneller geladen. außerdem dem geht das kopieren jetzt eindeutig fixer


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2008)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> ich habe alle alten wiederherstellungspunkte gelöscht, über datenträgerbereinigung. habe dann auch noch die systemwiederherstellung kurzzeitig für mein lauferk C deaktiviert.
> 
> am größten ist der winsxs ordner, mit 9,48 GB. der system32 belegt 3,86 gb und syswow64 mit 1 gb usw.
> gibt es keine möglichkeit wie bei xp das mann die installer von den updates löscht? mich auch interessieren ob ich der e inzige bin bei dem der windowsordner so riesig ist.
> ...



ich nutze zum bereinigen immer die tuneup-utilities... 
hab natürlich keine ahnung ob das bei dir was bringt. kannst ja mal die trial versuchen (30 tage).


----------



## jetztaber (7. Februar 2008)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> am größten ist der winsxs ordner, mit 9,48 GB. der system32 belegt 3,86 gb und syswow64 mit 1 gb usw.
> gibt es keine möglichkeit wie bei xp das mann die installer von den updates löscht? mich auch interessieren ob ich der e inzige bin bei dem der windowsordner so riesig ist.



Bei mir hat er auch schlappe 6,77 GiB. Das Löschen des winsxs Ordners oder von Teilen lass lieber. Da legt er versionsgerecht irgendwelche dlls usw. ab. Wenn die dann mal beim Aufruf eines Programms in der falschen Version oder gar nicht mehr vorliegen -> ab zur Neuinstallation.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Februar 2008)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> gibt es keine möglichkeit wie bei xp das mann die installer von den updates löscht? was mich auch interessiert, ob ich der einzige bin bei dem der windowsordner so riesig ist.


Meiner hat 12,5 GB (Vista 64 Business). Ist auch nicht gerade klein.
Gegen 5GB weniger hätte ich nichts dagegen...


----------



## Bimek (7. Februar 2008)

Naja, 12GB stören mich nicht wirklich im Zeitalter von "fast geschenkten" 500GB Platten....

mfg


----------



## HardwareFreak (10. Februar 2008)

hi habe auch vista 64bit premium home version, gibt es da auch schon das neue servicepack?

weil habe gelesen nur für die 32bit version ist es schon zubekommen.


----------



## ZakMc (10. Februar 2008)

ja die 64 bit version gibt es auch.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2008)

Auch ich habe in Spielen nicht wirklich einen Leistungsschub bemerken können. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die ganzen Multi-GPU-Updates für mein SLI-System bereits vorher heruntergeladen habe. 

Ich sage euch:
Erwartet beim Zocken und der Kompatibilität keine großartigen Verbesserungen. Lediglich sicherheitstechnisch hat sich angeblich wirklich was getan (zum Positiven natürlich.).


----------



## Bimek (12. Februar 2008)

@boss3D
Wo hast Du denn Probleme mit der Kompabilität??

mfg


----------



## Elkgrin (21. Februar 2008)

Jetzt scheints das finale SP1 übers Windows Update zu geben, zumindest für die 64bitter. Bei mir lädts jedenfalls.

http://www.winfuture.de/news,37648.html


----------



## Elkgrin (21. Februar 2008)

tada 

Hat gute 30min gedauert.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Februar 2008)

ich warte auf jeden fall bis ich das file als echten download bekomme.


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Februar 2008)

Hm, bei meinem Vista 64 Business findet der Updater nichts.


----------



## Elkgrin (21. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hm, bei meinem Vista 64 Business findet der Updater nichts.



Bei mir stands auch erst bei der zweiten Suche mit in der Liste (Edit: Ohne irgendwelche Hacks), war ein 121,5 MB Download. 

Bootzeit ist subjektiv die gleiche


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hm, bei meinem Vista 64 Business findet der Updater nichts.



mein v64u findet ebenfalls nix.


----------



## Elkgrin (21. Februar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mein v64u findet ebenfalls nix.



Hast du dieses kleine Pre-SP1 Update installiert? War vor ein paar Tagen drin, wurde aber glaube gestern wieder zurückgezogen. Da wars aber schon passiert 

3DMark06 ist übrigens genau gleich. (Vista SP0 + FW 169.28 == Vista SP1 + FW 174.12)


----------



## Shady (21. Februar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mein v64u findet ebenfalls nix.



Ja, haben es wieder raus genommen, wie mir scheint?
Hatte es den ganzen Tag in der Liste. Seit ca. 21.15 nicht mehr. Da war dann ein Update für den Defender da, und danach kein SP1 mehr. Hab so alle viertel Stunde mal geschaut, weil mir iwie fast klar war, dass es wieder raus genommen wird.
Aber was soll's, es wird ja bald offiziell released. Bis dahin wollte ich auch warten, sonst hätte ich es mir heute auch gezogen.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Februar 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Hast du dieses kleine Pre-SP1 Update installiert? War vor ein paar Tagen drin, wurde aber glaube gestern wieder zurückgezogen. Da wars aber schon passiert
> 
> 3DMark06 ist übrigens genau gleich. (Vista SP0 + FW 169.28 == Vista SP1 + FW 174.12)



ja klar, ist alles erfolgreich installiert worden. eingespielt hätte ich es aber sowieso nicht. noch nicht.


----------



## Elkgrin (21. Februar 2008)

Mein Kollege hats auch gerade installiert, ebenfalls Ultimate 64. Ka was das soll.


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. Februar 2008)

Jop ich habs X64 auch war sehr verwundert,auch für mein Office 07...habe dazu das gefunden: http://www.tweakpc.de/news/13407/windows-vista-service-pack-1-sp1-fuer-64-bit-schon-jetzt/


----------



## jetztaber (22. Februar 2008)

Die Internet-Gazetten beschäftigen sich derzeit mit der Frage, ob MS das SP1 für Vista 'versehentlich' schon freigeschaltet hat...


----------



## freakgothictrance (22. Februar 2008)

bei mir is auch schon da win vista home premium 64 bit...ich hab mich gewundert aber bin froh drüber...anfangs hat der längers fürs booten gebraucht mittlerweile is alles wieder super kein problem mehr...


----------



## kmf (22. Februar 2008)

Auf'm Notebook mit Vista 32 Premium Home geht nix. Heut mittag mal aus Neugierde raus ausprobiert.


----------



## mad1977 (22. Februar 2008)

hi 

bei mir hat er auch das sp1 im autoupdate angezeigt, habs prompt mal runtergeladen und installiert. alles super


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte das SP 1 auch schon drauf. Da ich aber Probleme hatte und nicht sicher war ob es vom SP 1 kommt habe ich es deinstalliert. Die Probleme habe ich inzwischen behoben und würde das SP 1 gerne wieder installieren. Wie installiere ich es neu?
Vista Update zeigt es mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Februar 2008)

Das müsste man auf der Microsoft Website runterladen können...wenns rauskommt.Hattest du vlt den RC?Weil für die x86 User is das eh noch nicht draußen.
Ich seh,du hast x64.Dann warte einfach,bis es auf der Microsoft Seite zum Download bereit ist.


----------

